# Month name or abbreviation on a date in PowerPivot?



## General Ledger (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear All,

How do I get a field of the month name or abbreviation based on a date in PowerPivot to use in a PivotTable?

I am creating a PivotTable from PowerPivot.  The data in PowerPivot has an Input Date column.  I want to be able to group in the PivotTable on the year and month of the Input Date.  Since dates in PowerPivot come through to PivotTables as text, I think I need to create columns in PowerPivot that represent the year=YEAR([Input Date]) and month=MONTH([Input Date]).  The month formula returns a number from 1 to 12 but I want the month name (January) or abbreviation (Jan) of the month.

I didn't find a CHOOSE formula in PowerPivot.  Do I need to do several nested IF statements?

Thanks,

G/L


----------



## scottsen (Aug 4, 2014)

=FORMAT(Calendar[Date], "mmm")


----------



## General Ledger (Aug 6, 2014)

scottsen,

Perfect.  

Thank you,

G/L


----------

